# Treatment of hoof issue in goat



## Boersandpygmy (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello 

I’m in need of some advice as to how best to treat my goat. I’m pretty sure he has Shelly hoof or that due to the really dry then wet weather we have had his hoof has cracked. He went lame a few hours ago and is sound on all his other feet and the other boys he is with are sound.

The issue I have is that Marcus is an 18 year old rescue, he was terribly abused and it has taken me 6 years just to be able to sit and feed him, if I even attempt to move my arm towards his horn is will run away.  Given his age I also do not want to be stressing him out chasing him and potentially giving him a heart attack. 

I’ve given him anti inflammatory pain relief by putting this on his food, he’s got a barn with a huge straw bed to take the pressure off his feet. I think that the flap needs to come off and I want to treat it for any bacteria infection (although from what I could see I couldn’t see any pus/blood). My logic was potentially to dry the hoof out and that flap may then come away? Would anybody be able to advise me as to what is best to use ? Would iodine in a foot bath help ? I’ve also got zinc sulphate to put in a foot bath which I was hoping would sort out any infection if there is any and keep going with the pain relief 
.

Obviously if he needs to be caught then I’ll will get him but I would like to try avoid stressing him as much as possible given his age and all he’s gone through.

Thank you !


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2022)

Are his hooves In otherwise good condition? If could be that he caught the hoof on something and broke it.  A foot bath would probably be a good idea, but I’d just wait and watch. With a foot bath to take care of infection, the hoof will grow out and the chipped piece will eventually break off. It sounds like he is getting excellent care. 

To trim the hoof will require catching him and all the stress that involves. Give it a little time, watch closely. If he needs intervention I’m sure you will make the right decision.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 30, 2022)

It does look like the hoof is overgrown...

Not sure about infection from the photo...

But of course to trim them would cause a bunch of stress.....

Maybe some dry rocks or cement block in his area?  Pretty much an emory board to help file the hoof without catching him?


----------



## Show Sebright (Dec 1, 2022)

Boersandpygmy said:


> Hello
> 
> I’m in need of some advice as to how best to treat my goat. I’m pretty sure he has Shelly hoof or that due to the really dry then wet weather we have had his hoof has cracked. He went lame a few hours ago and is sound on all his other feet and the other boys he is with are sound.
> 
> ...


I would say to catch him and clip his hoofs. We just cut those off and put hoof and heal on it. 
Stress will happen eather way it is better for him to stress for a few min then be lame and unable to walk.


----------

